# How do you get the Rockler dove tail jig to work with a Porter Cable router?



## 1jwthompson (Jan 3, 2009)

I just bought a Rockler dove tail jig and am trying to attach the bushing to my Porter Cable router model 1001-T2. It aint working. Any ideas?:'(


----------



## 1jwthompson (Jan 3, 2009)

*Correction on the porter cable model #*

I just bought a Rockler dove tail jig and am trying to attach the bushing to my Porter Cable router model 690LR. It aint working. Any ideas?:'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 1jwthompson

You may want to view the link below it will help 

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/?s=machine+cut+dovetails

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/?s=dovetail


=======



1jwthompson said:


> I just bought a Rockler dove tail jig and am trying to attach the bushing to my Porter Cable router model 690LR. It aint working. Any ideas?:'(


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jim.


----------

